# Potassium Metabisulfite



## Flafemina (Dec 6, 2012)

I am still trying to determine at what point is the best to add Potassium Metabisulfite? My wine has been fermenting in a 5 gallon carboy and is about 3 months into the process. Some people tell me not to add it at all and keep it all natural and some people tell me to add it soon to stop the fermentation. When should I add Potassium Metabisulfite? (Wine from juice - Pinot Noir/Cabernet Sauvignon mix)


----------



## Rocky (Dec 6, 2012)

Flafemina, it it were I, I would add it right now (1/4 t to the 5 gallon carboy). I don't mean to alarm you, but you are a _little_ late at this point. I know that some people say you don't have to add it and you can keep it natural. I don't doubt that this works for some people but in general, I don't think it is sound practice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

You are not adding meta to stop fermentation.

You are adding it to protect your wine, it is a preservative. Using it along with Sorbate after your fermentation has completed will prevent your wine from fermenting again when you back sweeten. 

Not adding it to your wine is risky and you chance losing it after all the hard work and waiting time for aging. On the other hand, in the days past it wasn't used. There are folks on this forum that don't use it and make great wine. You have a choice to make just as you do when you buy insurance on your home.


----------



## Flafemina (Dec 6, 2012)

When i add Potassium Metabisulfite to the wine in the carboy how do I circulate it around the wine. Stir, swish,? My SG is still only at 1.000 will the wine continue to dry out after this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

We need more information.Did you get this juice fresh from a winery? Being only 5 gallons I am assuming it is not a california juice pail. What was your starting sg? What temperature is your wine? It's fairly safe to assume your wine has finished since it's 3 months old.

To add the meta; add 1/4 tsp to about an ounce or two of warm water and stir till dissolved. Then stir this into your wine. Have you racked yet since you started your fermentation?? If not, rack before adding the meta.


----------



## Flafemina (Dec 6, 2012)

The wine is from a winery. It was original 6 gallons but diminished after my racking. I have racked twice already. Unfortunately I lost heat and power to my place in a storm for the past 5 weeks so the wine has been at about 50 degrees for that time. The starting SG was about 1.100. It ferments in an open bucket for about 7 days then in a 6 gal carboy for about 50 days and I recent moved it over to the 5 gallon carboy. I have sterilized everything that touched the wine but have not added anything to it except the yeast.


----------



## saddlebronze (Dec 6, 2012)

I would add meta right away. Every day you wait you risk losing the batch. 1/4 tsp is fine.


----------



## Flafemina (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going to add the k-meta tonight. Should I rack? I'm not going to be able to stir and would hate to slosh.


----------



## robie (Dec 7, 2012)

Kmeta should be added immediately after as all fermentations are over. So, if you also do a malolatic fermentation, you wait until it is over. If you don't do an MLF, add it as soon as alcohol fermentation is completed.

Me - when fermentations end, I rack the wine into a clean carboy and add the Kmeta into the receiving carboy while the wine is still flowing in. When racking is done, I give the carboy a god stir, being sure not stir in any air.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 7, 2012)

My sentiments echo everyone else's. It should be added right at the end of fermentation before bulk aging. It will remove any oxygen from the wine and prevent oxidation. Trust me, you don't want your wine to become oxidized. I just had two batches ruined because of oxidation, though not for the lack of adding k-meta.


----------



## Flafemina (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I did it. I added 1/4 tsp to the 5 gallons carboy and stirred. I still have the airlock on he carboy. At what point should I ditch the air lock and cork it? SG is at 1.000


----------



## Rocky (Dec 8, 2012)

Flafemina, no need to remove the airlock. If you plan to buld age the wine in the carboy, keep the airlock on it and make sure that there is always liquid in the airlock. You can keep it on throughout the bulk aging under these circumstances. A solid stopper can work, but it is subject to changes in barometric pressure and could pop off without your knowledge.


----------



## Tom_S (Dec 8, 2012)

My advice is to bulk age for about 6 months to a year before bottling. Rack it the day before you plan to bottle and add metabisulfite to drive off any oxygen.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 8, 2012)

I hate adding to mix... but... at 6 gals i would add 3/8's of a tsp instead of 1/4 tsp. I did that this year and no issues - in the past 1/4 tsp for 6 gals is a little shy. also added it to about 1/2 cup cold water and stir the k-meta into the water good. you can either add it to the bottom of the new sanitized carboy at racking or start racking and after there is some wine on the bottom add the k-meta and water mix and either let it go or slosh around before the carboy gets too heavy to slosh one handed. you could also top off with some wine to maintain the 6 gals. too. I agree that you should have done it it already and sounds like maybe 2 times already. as to the times etc. i dare not go there depending on what methods you are using to make wine and where you are planning on going with the respective process.


----------



## TheWineBrewer (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey I got a great video on replacing Campden tablets with potassium metabisulfite solution here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CayBv64erfs[/ame]


----------



## richmke (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a problem with YouTube. Why make a video when it is easier to say:

1 Campden Tablet equals 1 teaspoon of 10% potassium metabisulfite soluiton.

To make a 10% solution, mix 50 grams of potassium metabisulfite and 500 ml of water.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 26, 2014)

Tom_S said:


> My advice is to bulk age for about 6 months to a year before bottling. Rack it the day before you plan to bottle and add metabisulfite to drive off any oxygen.




I would highly recommend bulk aging for at least a year to a year and a half depending on the wine. No body, wants sediment dropping in their newly bottled wine. Plus, bulk aging in carboys until the wine is finished aging ( "finished") allows for the winemaker to make adjustments as needed as they become evident as the wine ages..

Not to mention that bulk aging allows for better temperature stability and it even helps keep them pesky wine grimlens from drinking the wine before it is ready.

Also. if possible it is good to test your SO2 levels, and add based on PH. However, not all wine makers have access to these techniques.


----------



## Norton (Aug 31, 2014)

What is the reason for adding the pot meta to a bit of water first. Won't it dissolve anyway once it is in the must?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 31, 2014)

It just makes sure it fully incorporates into the wine. Sometimes it can form clumps and not really make its way into the wine if you don't dissolve it first.


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 31, 2014)

ANYTHING you add to your experiment should be pre-dissolved. As Seth said, it insures that all granules are in fluid state!


----------



## TheWineBrewer (Sep 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> What is the reason for adding the pot meta to a bit of water first. Won't it dissolve anyway once it is in the must?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making



Yes it is pre dissolved but another reason is that is makes it easier to measure a small quantity of pot meta


----------

